# Word for the day  compendium



## Josiah (Feb 27, 2015)

com·pen·di·um
kəmˈpendēəm/Submit
noun


a collection of concise but detailed information about a particular subject, especially in a book or other publication.
synonyms:    collection, compilation, anthology, treasury, digest; More


a collection of things, especially one systematically gathered.
"the program is a compendium of outtakes from our archives"


----------

